# Baking Soda Soap



## rizzo1267 (Apr 17, 2014)

Does any one have a recipe for a baking soda bar soap. I have  friend who uses baking soda to clean with she has very sensitive skin. Can you help me.


----------



## AustinStraight (Apr 17, 2014)

You could try this recipe from Soap Queen.  You can't add baking soda to cold process soap because it will interfere with the soapmaking process, so you have to make a batch of soap, grate it down, and then add the baking soda to it.  You might also be able to make hot process soap, and then add the baking soda at the end, but if I were you I'd stick to the original recipe.


----------



## rizzo1267 (Apr 17, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## Ellacho (Apr 17, 2014)

I made CP baking soda laundry soap before. In my experience, it is best you add it in warm oils using a stick blender first. Then add the lye/water mixture into baking soda/oil and get a trace.


----------



## Kansas Farm Girl (Apr 17, 2014)

I made a batch of CP one time, didn't have any problems with making it, but didn't like the soap, was a bit drying. I used 2 oz of BS in a batch that had 26 oz oil. It had 18% CO, and since then I have learned that too much CO is not good for my skin, so I can't tell you whether the BS dried me out or the CO. I mixed it in a little at a time while SB before trace.


----------



## Crombie (Apr 18, 2014)

I find it odd that someone washes with plain baking soda or would want it in their soap.  Many people cannot even tolerate it in their deordorate because of burning and itching under the arms.  That is why so many work on formulating deodorate without baking soda.


----------



## Kansas Farm Girl (Apr 19, 2014)

Crombie, it just takes some of us longer to learn than others. I wanted to try it just to see what it would be like. I put it away to grate up for laundry soap. BS doesn't cause burning or itching for me, but the soap did dry me out, but I do use BS in the laundry so it won't be a total waste.


----------



## kikajess (Apr 19, 2014)

A little baking soda with a few drops of water mixed in the palm of my hand makes a great exfoliating scrub, especially for me because I use the oil cleansing method on my face. I can see the appeal of a baking soda bar because of that.


----------

